# New



## charlie e (Oct 16, 2007)

Good morning from hot and cloudy Florida.  I just got a regular barrel type smoker and thought I might as well give it a try.  It is a Char-Broil  American Gormet.  I hope to get some advise from all you experts to make my learning go a little smoother.  Thanks and have a nice day.  Charlie


----------



## cstott (Oct 16, 2007)

hey, 
I just signed up last night and I already gotten a lot of good tips and insight from others responding to my questions and reading other's. I made a good choice signing up and so did you.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Charlie, You found the mother of all smoking knowledge.
Sign up for Jeff's 5-day ecourse it will prove very helpful.
Ask lots of questions and post us some Q-view once you get smokin.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes ya'll did! there is so many great people and tips here. 
They gave me courage to try things I have never done before.

Since I joined here, I never go to Q restaurants any more

Mine is BETTER! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Deer meat here LIVES for Q-View! I post my views just for him!


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.   

The Florida ranks keep on growing.


----------



## buddy (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Charlie , welcome!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Charlie, you certainly came to the right place!


----------



## jts70 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Florida....the only place to be!!!!!!!
Keep on smokin.......


----------



## roger (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Charlie, there ain't a better place to be than right here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to have ya Charlie. Smoke it up!


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site Charlie


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are always welcomed here


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Floridian. You have to plan on attending the Florida Smoke Out next time we do it.  Where in Florida are you?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

welcometo smf. it's a great place to call home.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Charlie. :)
 Lot's of nice folks here and tons of good advice.


----------



## meowey (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice to have you with us. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## charlie e (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice welcome. With folks like you all I know my smoking will be a sucess.  God Bless you all and God Bless America.  Charlie


----------



## roper76 (Oct 20, 2007)

for good advise and help you have come to the right place cause there is a lot of it here


----------



## fudley (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Charlie from another Floridian


----------



## stratocat (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Charlie!!!


----------

